# Himalayan Cat Questions



## Siorio (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi,

My name is Steffanie and this is my first time here. We just recently rescued a beautiful Himmie from our local shelter. We've had her for about a month now and lately she seems to wonder around the house chirping/crying/talking (I don't know what to really call it). She's very affectionate and loving, loves to be brushed, she's a real sweetheart. We've always had cats, never a Himmie, and she's the only one that has ever done this. Does anyone know why? Should I be concerned? Is this a Himmie trait? When we first got her, we had her to two vets (not for this reason) and both said they thought she was healthy and was about 6 or 7 years old. .Any help will be appreciated---Thank you


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Him 
Sometimes you will get a cat that is just a talker....she sounds like one!

I've had some kittens that are talkers and we always make sure to choose a home where their new families enjoy that talking. The siblings might rarely meow, but there is usually a chatty one!

Feel free to talk back to her!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

she's most likely feeling at home.. "this is mine" and "this is mine" and "I own this" normal blue-eyed stuff..


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Totally normal!  I have three Persians and they are all SO talkative. I probably perpetuated this by responding to them... but I love it.  They "mew" or "chirp" at me when they want fed, want their belly rubbed, etc. When Tootsie wants to go in the backyard, she wails at the top of her kitty lungs.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I would say normal Himmie behavior....they're quite chatty. Sounds like a real winner you have there! Lucky you!


----------

